# Anyone made their own hardbody lure?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Something I have always wanted to try, have read articles, web pages etc and not only looks fun (time consuming can be fun too) but to know you caught a fish on your own lure would be a real buzz (redfin will take anything *L*) the one bit of information I cannot find is what type of wire is recommended to use for the eyelets and hook mounts? obviously needs to be strong and rust proof........during all my searches it's the one thing I cannot find out.

Cheers.

Ash


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Ash

Check out March Fishing World p46 where there is a lure DIY article which discusses all aspects of hard body lure making.

It may assist you.

Rod


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRSQFQsAACVbgAASUIPYEBQAv+/f4DAA2toNSHqepoGQaD1AD1ASpppMk8KZpDTQaBmoJRMo1GNT0g0ZoTIBRKEC5O2lPzaqPZDc3FK86tq+pGbDGmoy/SZJ/rg/IIlYQOB5qoQ4pYNMVAowOiUsfGLar2yMcIau4YJKNrDk2qRHDR95lqvedCSKxS/cTHEzIv32LsDZHvYl0ITFDipSRMiRKlyRH8LwsSORD2+d8CV5K6TMzKhtp+WmEUm0XRLSgK9jScHGInWopNk2VbF5AncpQiV4/xdyRThQkBSQFQs=


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Ash
have a gander at http://www.luresonline.com.au.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, might be a little hobby for these rainy nights, will let you all know how I go.......something I have been thinking of for a while now!

Ash


----------

